# "Hannah Montana" wird erwachsen Miley Cyrus hat sich verlobt



## beachkini (6 Juni 2012)

​
Ein Teeniestar wird erwachsen: Miley Cyrus und Liam Hemsworth wollen sich nach drei Beziehungsjahren das Jawort geben. Wie ein Pressesprecher der 19-jährigen Sängerin und Schauspielerin gegenüber "People" bestätigt, hat sie sich mit ihrem Freund, dem australischen Hollywood-Darsteller Liam Hemsworth ("Die Tribute von Panem - Tödliche Spiele") verlobt. Cyrus selbst verrät: "*Ich bin so froh, verlobt zu sein, und freue mich auf ein glückliches Leben mit Liam.*"

Angeblich ging Hemsworth am 31. Mai vor seiner Liebsten mit einem 3,5-karätigem Diamantring auf die Knie. Kennen- und lieben gelernt hatten sich die junge US-Amerikanerin und der 22-jährige Schauspieler 2009 am Set ihres gemeinsamen Liebesfilmes "Mit Dir an meiner Seite". Nach einer zwischenzeitlichen Trennung, sind die beiden seit dem Frühjahr 2011 wieder miteinander glücklich.


----------



## Punisher (6 Juni 2012)

super


----------



## Coo (6 Juni 2012)

*Träum*


----------



## Q (8 Juni 2012)

hm. Ich wünsche denen ja alles Gute, aber kann mich des Verdachts nicht erwehren, dass sie eigentlich nur Schlagzeilen braucht


----------

